# 6 weeks to Nabba West.



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, first post on UK-M in probably 2+ years lol.

Started dieting again for the Nabba West on 31st December. I'm 6 weeks out tomorrow and as of Monday will be working with @Pscarb to bring me in for the last part of prep, with the aim of qualifying for the Nabba Brits.

Will be competing in the midget stump class. Class 4 of course 

Training is DC. I won't write it all out but you will see it as I update the journal over the weeks.

Will upload pics in the morning as will be taking fresh ones pre-refeed.

Any questions, just ask. Won't be talking about gear either, can't really be bothered as it's the same as most guys use during prep etc, just alot lower lol. Also won't be going into diet etc out of repsect for Paul but it's high pro, mod carbs and low fats with slightly lower carbs on non training days.

Cardio is a mix of HIIT and steady state.

6 weeks!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck mate. Pscarb is one of the best. Followed you on other sites and all looks to be good.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> Good luck mate. Pscarb is one of the best. Followed you on other sites and all looks to be good.


Cheers mate. He certainly is!


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Good luck mate.im also 6 weeks out tomoz from ukbff north west Warrington.

Haven't competed in near on 3 years.

Did 80k inters last time and qualified for Britain so this time it's Mr's but there's no way ill b 80k.its gonna be 90's.theres 4 of us from my gym, Platinum fitness entering on that day in different categories so should be good.

Anyway u look pretty good in the Avi mate and Paul knows what he's doing that's for sure.kinda wish I had someone like that looking after me but just on me own.

Hope u do well anyway. )


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

johnyboy said:


> Good luck mate.im also 6 weeks out tomoz from ukbff north west Warrington.
> 
> Haven't competed in near on 3 years.
> 
> ...


Great stuff mate. I'm playing away and trying out Nabba for the first time. I did Ukbff Portsmouth twice as a junior, came 3rd and 5th and then did the Birmingham show and came 2nd in the U70's.

The avi was the second time at Portsmouth 

Bodybuilders are scarce down my end of the country, let alone competing ones lol.

Good luck to you aswell mate


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Good luck bud will pop in now and then


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Yer I know what u mean.especially competing bodybuilders.seems a dying sport until u go to a show.weve filled a 49 seat bus from the gym and friends ect going up to Warrington.......no pressure!! It's unheard of now days to get 4 from one gym doing a qualifier.

Iv fancied nabba a few times but the height classes don't sppeal to me. Having said that I'm only 5ft7 and I'm about there now at 91kilo so I'm kinda changing my mind.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

johnyboy said:


> Yer I know what u mean.especially competing bodybuilders.seems a dying sport until u go to a show.weve filled a 49 seat bus from the gym and friends ect going up to Warrington.......no pressure!! It's unheard of now days to get 4 from one gym doing a qualifier.
> 
> Iv fancied nabba a few times but the height classes don't sppeal to me. Having said that I'm only 5ft7 and I'm about there now at 91kilo so I'm kinda changing my mind.


LOL. OOOOOOONNLY 5'7" he says. 5'4.5" here 

Jesus! 49 from one gym going?! That's crazy. I'm going with my mrs and a mate lol.

We will be at the Portsmouth the week before though with a few more. My mrs is competing in bikini again


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Reet bellend


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

CJ said:


> Reet bellend


Oh fuark! Thought I'd ge some peace away from you here ya fat pr**k.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Best of luck mate!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Best of luck and to your Mrs. I did bikini class a couple of years ago and still follow it, so would like to see pics from both comps if you will be posting them.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Best of luck matey


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck mate, nice to see another one of Pauls clients on board :thumbup1:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Best of luck mate!


Cheers buddy. Man it's been a long time since i seen your name write a post lol, literally 2 years or so i haven't been on UKM. How ya doing mate?



Keeks said:


> Best of luck and to your Mrs. I did bikini class a couple of years ago and still follow it, so would like to see pics from both comps if you will be posting them.


Thank you  I will get some shots of her up, she is running a journal over on another forum, she's 5 weeks out today, I'll throw a few pics of her up from next week 



MuscleM8 said:


> Best of luck matey


Cheers bud



Milky said:


> Good luck mate, nice to see another one of Pauls clients on board :thumbup1:


Oh, he's cracking the whip at you too??

Cheers mate.

Uploading pics now.....


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Still working on flexibility for the side shots, delts and QL's are still too tight to get the rotation I want.

Didn't have time to shave up either lol, next pics will be shaved and maybe tanned.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> View attachment 115001
> 
> 
> View attachment 115002
> ...


Need some mt2 in you buddy! Your abs are still there though! Kept lean I like to see !


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Need some mt2 in you buddy! Your abs are still there though! Kept lean I like to see !


Tan comes in a bottle, so i keep telling everyone lol. I should be lean lol, 6 weeks to go mate!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> Tan comes in a bottle, so i keep telling everyone lol. I should be lean lol, 6 weeks to go mate!


Misread, gylmpsed pics and first few lines pal, some reason i thought you were coming back after 2 years half arsing it, but still in serious shape ha ha ha.

Iv never faked tanned, probs won't till my first comp, low does mt2 keeps me half cast lol


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Misread, gylmpsed pics and first few lines pal, some reason i thought you were coming back after 2 years half arsing it, but still in serious shape ha ha ha.
> 
> Iv never faked tanned, probs won't till my first comp, low does mt2 keeps me half cast lol


Thought that was the case lol. Nah, I've still been very active on other forums, just not UK-M.

For me personally, unless I was going on holiday, then MT2 is an unecessary cost, there is already too many during prep lol.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> Thought that was the case lol. Nah, I've still been very active on other forums, just not UK-M.
> 
> For me personally, unless I was going on holiday, then MT2 is an unecessary cost, there is already too many during prep lol.


MT2 is cheap, I skip loading phase and do maintaince only, 0.5mg twice a week a note bottle does me donkies

Ha ha, what's your contest prep like? I'm currently skiploading and loving it, losing 2 lbs a week while getting bigger...and hitting PBs every week


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> MT2 is cheap, I skip loading phase and do maintaince only, 0.5mg twice a week a note bottle does me donkies
> 
> Ha ha, what's your contest prep like? I'm currently skiploading and loving it, losing 2 lbs a week while getting bigger...and hitting PBs every week


I'm refeeding right this second lol. Have been since 9ish. So far...

4 bagels,2 jam and 2 marmite

4 waffles with loads of golden syrup on

2 hot cross buns

3 rice crispy squares

5 weight watchers choc mini rolls

cream egg and a caramel egg lol

3 bags of snack'a'jacks

erm.... think that's it so far, not bad for 1 hour 40 mins lol

Monday will be first day following PScarb's diet, it's high pro, mod carbs, low fat. Pretty similar to what I've been doing all along. I'm also beating my log book every week, weight or reps going up each session.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> I'm refeeding right this second lol. Have been since 9ish. So far...
> 
> 4 bagels,2 jam and 2 marmite
> 
> ...


Haha for me it's

1scoop isolate almond milk rice crispies

12 scotch pancakes

4 big pancakes

1 jar jam

3 wham bars

2 packs strawberry laces

Teeth and lips

Harbo tang tastics

Marshmallows

1 500ml monster ripper ..

About the same amount Still to go finish 4pm

I've had a second wind have awoken for my sugar coma lol


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Haha for me it's
> 
> 1scoop isolate almond milk rice crispies
> 
> ...


I can stay away from the coma as long as i avoid fruit juice and fructose, so sweets etc. They make me feel really bad anyway and cause too much discomfort. I'll stick to my bread products, will be on the super noodles in a sec though.

Vision is just starting to blur lol.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> I can stay away from the coma as long as i avoid fruit juice and fructose, so sweets etc. They make me feel really bad anyway and cause too much discomfort. I'll stick to my bread products, will be on the super noodles in a sec though.
> 
> Vision is just starting to blur lol.


I'm new to skip, would the breads, egg noodles etc still do the same job ? I happen to have a big square of egg noodles in (400g c) I could put down for a sugar break ...?

What's your aim in your window I'm trying to hit 1200g, I'm only about 11% or so at the mo but I have a good metabolism plus some extra goodies so not worried ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm new to skip, would the breads, egg noodles etc still do the same job ? I happen to have a big square of egg noodles in (400g c) I could put down for a sugar break ...?
> 
> What's your aim in your window I'm trying to hit 1200g, I'm only about 11% or so at the mo but I have a good metabolism plus some extra goodies so not worried ...


Yes


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm new to skip, would the breads, egg noodles etc still do the same job ? I happen to have a big square of egg noodles in (400g c) I could put down for a sugar break ...?
> 
> What's your aim in your window I'm trying to hit 1200g, I'm only about 11% or so at the mo but I have a good metabolism plus some extra goodies so not worried ...


High carbs low fats mate. All carbs convert to glycogen anyway. IMO it's no different, I just find certain things easier to get more in. I still get a whole range though, so even the things I struggle with.

No aim, just keep chewing for 8 hours lol.

Check the fats in the egg noodles first. Super noodles are awesome, off the top of my head its like 75g carbs per pack and you can practically swallow them without chewing lol. Not that you should because carb breakdown starts in the mouth, salivary amylase it the first enzyme it meets.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Jacko89 said:


> Cheers buddy. Man it's been a long time since i seen your name write a post lol, literally 2 years or so i haven't been on UKM. How ya doing mate


Welcome back to UKM! :thumb: I've stayed loyal to UKM but not been posting that much due to swapping careers to be a science teacher! Oh my days, regretting it already :lol:

I'm competing too in 10 weeks time, so your thread will really help motivate me. Best of luck - you look incredibly well balanced mate.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Welcome back to UKM! :thumb: I've stayed loyal to UKM but not been posting that much due to swapping careers to be a science teacher! Oh my days, regretting it already :lol:
> 
> I'm competing too in 10 weeks time, so your thread will really help motivate me. Best of luck - you look incredibly well balanced mate.


You mad bastard. Being a teacher of any kind takes huge patience and dedication. huge respect to you.

Sweet, which show are you doing? Got a journal up?

Shape and balance is all I have. Next year, hopefully, I will have a bit of mass too


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> High carbs low fats mate. All carbs convert to glycogen anyway. IMO it's no different, I just find certain things easier to get more in. I still get a whole range though, so even the things I struggle with.
> 
> No aim, just keep chewing for 8 hours lol.
> 
> Check the fats in the egg noodles first. Super noodles are awesome, off the top of my head its like 75g carbs per pack and you can practically swallow them without chewing lol. Not that you should because carb breakdown starts in the mouth, salivary amylase it the first enzyme it meets.


Will do, yeh I've kept all my fat sources to 'trace'

Super noodles coming in at 1pm I'm still going strong on the tang tastics haha


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Will do, yeh I've kept all my fat sources to 'trace'
> 
> Super noodles coming in at 1pm I'm still going strong on the tang tastics haha


Lol I never liked those anyway, my face is stupid enough without needing to screw it all up in the middle.

Right, mrs is getting huffy because I've spent the morning catching up online.

She's refeeding too, so I'd better make sure she is doing it properly.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

good luck with the prep fella. looking well in your pics mate. :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Jacko89 said:


> You mad bastard. Being a teacher of any kind takes huge patience and dedication. huge respect to you.
> 
> Sweet, which show are you doing? Got a journal up?
> 
> Shape and balance is all I have. Next year, hopefully, I will have a bit of mass too


Don't be daft you look fecking awesome! I'd swap some of my size for your shape any day.

UKBFF North on June 2nd and then the Midlands / West Mids end of Sept / Oct. Under no illusions I'll qualify for the brits, just want to be the best I can be before I give this bbing lark up. :lol:

Thread is here mate: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/212143-dazs-intermittent-fasting-contest-prep.html

Enjoy the rest of your refeed.... so tempting to join in 

Thanks mate - teaching is not easy, especially if you're at a tough school on the outskirts of birmingham.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

tony10 said:


> good luck with the prep fella. looking well in your pics mate. :thumb:


Cheers buddy.



defdaz said:


> Don't be daft you look fecking awesome! I'd swap some of my size for your shape any day.
> 
> UKBFF North on June 2nd and then the Midlands / West Mids end of Sept / Oct. Under no illusions I'll qualify for the brits, just want to be the best I can be before I give this bbing lark up. :lol:
> 
> ...


I did the Birmingham show in 2011. It was a good show but it was a long day. The lighting was crap though and Eric Guy takes his pics from the top of the seats so when you buy his DVD he looks down at you, kinda dumb. I didn't get on stage until 8.45pm. I was off stage and back at the hotel, out of the shower and 1 litre of vodka down by 10pm lol. Very dangerous, the next day I had never been so dehydrated in my life.

Going to look at your journal now


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

1 last thing mate , trying so hard to limit water during my refeed .. How much do u manage to keep it down to..so far I'm 2 pints from 7am-12 of skip.. Just can't manage it without swigging


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> 1 last thing mate , trying so hard to limit water during my refeed .. How much do u manage to keep it down to..so far I'm 2 pints from 7am-12 of skip.. Just can't manage it without swigging


I tried to limit it today for the first time but headaches got so bad, I gave in after about 2 hours. I was only avoiding liquids to see how I filled out being drier BUT the glycogen isn't going to push into the muscle as well as it would without fluids. As soon as I added in water this morning, my legs filled out and cuts got deeper.

I'd imagine if you sipped every 30-40mins or so like you would show day you would feel **** still but look ok. 2bh though, your refeeding, your not carbing up for a show so get the fluids in. Your body won't work as efficiently without it


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> I tried to limit it today for the first time but headaches got so bad, I gave in after about 2 hours. I was only avoiding liquids to see how I filled out being drier BUT the glycogen isn't going to push into the muscle as well as it would without fluids. As soon as I added in water this morning, my legs filled out and cuts got deeper.
> 
> I'd imagine if you sipped every 30-40mins or so like you would show day you would feel **** still but look ok. 2bh though, your refeeding, your not carbing up for a show so get the fluids in. Your body won't work as efficiently without it


I will just keep as I am mate then, water when my mouth turns into a nuns c*nt lol!

I drink 2x 500ml monster rippers in the window cos I love em, easy 100g carbs


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Stopped the refeed now. I'm as full as I'm going to get without spilling over too badly. Just started to go now. Going to give it another half an hour or so, which will be about an hour since last eaten and then going to have some chicken and something. Probably a sandwich to finish the loaf of bread of actually lol but sweet things are done now.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Best of luck mate see you there!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Best of luck mate see you there!


Cheers bud, say hi if you see me


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Also done on the skip, finihed at 3, I know I'm full cos I feel like I've been through a battle...had some high points and some low points Ova the last 8 hrs haha. What does the rest of your day look like?...probs only steak and veg, and a tin of tuna for me I'm beyond full lol.. Neck bout 4 pints water after skip lol thirsty


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Also done on the skip, finihed at 3, I know I'm full cos I feel like I've been through a battle...had some high points and some low points Ova the last 8 hrs haha. What does the rest of your day look like?...probs only steak and veg, and a tin of tuna for me I'm beyond full lol.. Neck bout 4 pints water after skip lol thirsty


Not really sure 2bh mate. Just clean food. Nothing set, I normally don't go back on diet, just stay loading all day but now I'm getting closer I wanted to control it a bit more. Next sunday is only a 6 hour refeed and then back on diet, if Paul lets me though, I might stay on diet until 2pm ish and then start the feed.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> Not really sure 2bh mate. Just clean food. Nothing set, I normally don't go back on diet, just stay loading all day but now I'm getting closer I wanted to control it a bit more. Next sunday is only a 6 hour refeed and then back on diet, if Paul lets me though, I might stay on diet until 2pm ish and then start the feed.


I would have thought still do it in the morning after further depletion from sleep maybe ..?

I've finished mine jus took post pic feel pumped, can't wait for chest tommorow


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking very lean this far out mate fair play! Thats a p1ss poor refeed tho!!! ha ha :lol:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Looking very lean this far out mate fair play! Thats a p1ss poor refeed tho!!! ha ha :lol:


That was only the first 90mins or so lol, there was another 5 hours after that and then more clean carbs on top lol. How ya doing bud?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Look great in the pictures mate great lats on rear lat spread. Good luck with this.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Look great in the pictures mate great lats on rear lat spread. Good luck with this.


Cheers buddy


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Workout 2A today:

Incline Smith Bench - 11x 107.5kg RPx5

Med Grip Upright Row - 9x 52.5kg RPx4 RPx2

Lying Tricep Ext - 10x 42.5kg RPx8 RPx5

Wide Grip Pulldowns - 8x No.16 RPx6

T-Bar Row - 9x 95kg, 12x 80kg

All weights/ reps beaten on last time. Struggling like mad to progress all delt exercises for the last few weeks now so won't try and progress them for the rest of prep, just maintain and cut out the rest pauses.

All cardio done for the day now too.


----------



## LH1992 (Dec 31, 2011)

How long have you been using DC training? and how many days a week do you do it? Ive been doing it for the last few months and i'm loving it. strength and size gains are the best i've ever had


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

LH1992 said:


> How long have you been using DC training? and how many days a week do you do it? Ive been doing it for the last few months and i'm loving it. strength and size gains are the best i've ever had


This time around 12weeks or so. I used it last year for a few months but was struggling with motivation and energy due to work. I love it though, as you said, strength and size gains are the best. My quads have grown all the way through this prep, they are the biggest they have ever been. I train mon, weds and Friday.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rest day today from training. Got last lot of cardio in about 20mins time, just necking black coffee.

Been cold as **** all day and hungry, joys of dieting.

Trying to put together a before and after type portfolio with clients tranformations and people i've helped with show prep etc. Got an interview in the local LA Fitness next week. Want to get back into PT and earn some proper monies, in the dry and warm rather than being outside labouring and getting rained off and cold lol.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> That was only the first 90mins or so lol, there was another 5 hours after that and then more clean carbs on top lol. How ya doing bud?


yeah im not bad mate, i dont get on these forums much so nice to see its coming together well for you! Ill be at the south west to ill look forward to seeing you on stage :thumbup1:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Feeling massive after my skipload Sunday still ha how abou you.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

big silver back said:


> yeah im not bad mate, i dont get on these forums much so nice to see its coming together well for you! Ill be at the south west to ill look forward to seeing you on stage :thumbup1:


Good to hear bud. Yeah i've only just come back to UK-M. Still over on TM though. I'll make sure to say hi to you again, would be good to catch up 



marknorthumbria said:


> Feeling massive after my skipload Sunday still ha how abou you.


Feeling full mate, quads are insanely pumped from the refeed and the introduction of HIIT cardio but water has pretty much dropped off. The beauty of only starting cardio at 7/8 weeks out on prep is that your body reacts quickly to it.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Mine is purely high GI afterwards doesn't make any sub q water I am just massively full look my journa took pic after 1200g hi GI simple carbs


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Mine is purely high GI afterwards doesn't make any sub q water I am just massively full look my journa took pic after 1200g hi GI simple carbs


Will look tomorrow mate, just about to shut gym and get home for last meal. Starving!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Jacko89 said:


> Rest day today from training. Got last lot of cardio in about 20mins time, just necking black coffee.
> 
> Been cold as **** all day and hungry, joys of dieting.
> 
> Trying to put together a before and after type portfolio with clients tranformations and people i've helped with show prep etc. Got an interview in the local LA Fitness next week. Want to get back into PT and earn some proper monies, in the dry and warm rather than being outside labouring and getting rained off and cold lol.


Sounds like a plan! Good luck with that mate. Where there's a will...


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Training 2B today. My least favourite workout of them all.

Seated DB Curls - 8x 17.5kg RPx6 RPx5

Fat Grips BB Wrist Curls - 20x 30kg

Seated Calf Raise - 12x 50kg. 10sec press, 5 sec stretch

Sumo Leg press - 25x 260

Smith Sumo Front Squat - 8x 85kg, 20x 55kg

Stretched after all exercises. Front squats were a pain from the delt jabs i've been doing, sore as ****. Pump is crazy though from added meds.

Clen back in now at 80mcg.

Quads were aching already this morning from HIIT yesterday lol. This week is going to be fun.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Had a terrible nights sleep, ended up getting like 3 hours all broken up into 15-20mins of actual sleep. Delt is aching like mad from PIP so couldn't get comfortable at all then just as i would drop off the mrs would move and start shunting me around the bed. Got fed up and went down to the sofa to sleep sat upright, finally started dropping off and 20mins later and the mrs comes down for cardio. FUMING!!

So cardio didn't get done as could barely keep my eyes open and was starving. It will be done tonight though along with the HIIT.


----------



## simonuk75 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi there! I've just subbed this as I'm looking forward to seeing your prep for the NABBA West. I'm hopefully going to be able to go and watch the show this year. The best of luck to you, by the way!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

simonuk75 said:


> Hi there! I've just subbed this as I'm looking forward to seeing your prep for the NABBA West. I'm hopefully going to be able to go and watch the show this year. The best of luck to you, by the way!


Thanks buddy.

Where are you from?


----------



## simonuk75 (Mar 25, 2011)

Plymouth here mate!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

simonuk75 said:


> Plymouth here mate!


Oh cool, well say hi if you see me hobbling about in a fake tanned, dehydrated, potentially carb comatose state


----------



## simonuk75 (Mar 25, 2011)

And not forgetting clutching a trophy!  Where are you from then?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jacko89 said:


> Had a terrible nights sleep, ended up getting like 3 hours all broken up into 15-20mins of actual sleep. Delt is aching like mad from PIP so couldn't get comfortable at all then just as i would drop off the mrs would move and start shunting me around the bed. Got fed up and went down to the sofa to sleep sat upright, finally started dropping off and 20mins later and the mrs comes down for cardio. FUMING!!
> 
> So cardio didn't get done as could barely keep my eyes open and was starving. It will be done tonight though along with the HIIT.


Sounds like every night in my life mate I never sleep. Makes training and diet much more difficult.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> Had a terrible nights sleep, ended up getting like 3 hours all broken up into 15-20mins of actual sleep. Delt is aching like mad from PIP so couldn't get comfortable at all then just as i would drop off the mrs would move and start shunting me around the bed. Got fed up and went down to the sofa to sleep sat upright, finally started dropping off and 20mins later and the mrs comes down for cardio. FUMING!!
> 
> So cardio didn't get done as could barely keep my eyes open and was starving. It will be done tonight though along with the HIIT.


X2,

Last night went to bed 11, was up at 2, 6 and then 7 for good for ****es

And then was woke up atleast twice between them hours for snorin lol, goddamn tren


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

simonuk75 said:


> And not forgetting clutching a trophy!  Where are you from then?


That won't be decided until the day mate  I live in shaftesbury.



Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds like every night in my life mate I never sleep. Makes training and diet much more difficult.


It's so annoying, you lay in bed getting wound up at yourself because you can't get to sleep. The more wound up you get the more you can't sleep. The longer your awake the longer your feeling hungry and the more tired your getting. A mate offered me some sleeping tabs the other day which i turned down but it might be worth having a few for nights like this.



marknorthumbria said:


> X2,
> 
> Last night went to bed 11, was up at 2, 6 and then 7 for good for ****es
> 
> And then was woke up atleast twice between them hours for snorin lol, goddamn tren


During prep i'm always up 2/3 times for a pee anyway. Slept fine last night, managed to sleep on my back which i never do, snoring wakes me up usually when i do lol.

Delt is sore as hell today and really affected training. Got the DB press and dips done ok. Smith shoulder press was crap and couldn't even do pulldowns and rackpulls so will do them tomorrow. Really p**sed me off. Jabbed glute today instead.

Umm.....usual prep mumblings....hungry....

Looking forward to sundays refeed.


----------



## simonuk75 (Mar 25, 2011)

Will hopefully be there to see you win a trophy!  I'm sure you have a great chance!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have to rely on zopiclone to get a good nights sleep mate but isn't a very healthy drug.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> I have to rely on zopiclone to get a good nights sleep mate but isn't a very healthy drug.


If i'm being totally honest mate during prep, if i needed to take meds to sleep then i would. Outside of prep there is no chance, i'd find the problem and fix it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> I have to rely on zopiclone to get a good nights sleep mate but isn't a very healthy drug.


never worked for me mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Milky said:


> never worked for me mate.


Seriously?!? No idea how they can't because they are amazing for me and my sleep is horrendous at the best of time.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Seriously?!? No idea how they can't because they are amazing for me and my sleep is horrendous at the best of time.


Nytol one a night worked better TBH..


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Milky said:


> Nytol one a night worked better TBH..


I've tried nytol in the past and they didn't work for me. Off season, i'd eat carbs until i pass out!! Problem solved


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> I've tried nytol in the past and they didn't work for me. Off season, i'd eat carbs until i pass out!! Problem solved


X2 again, only time I sleep is on a full belly after chineese takeaway rice/chips filling up !

You old ens need to try a green herbal remedy..!  gets me off to sleep !! when its needed


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Ah mate that other night sounded like a right b*tch! I have sleeping problems too, aching shoulders and hips from my bed being too hard. Affects your daily activities so much when you don't sleep right.

I'm sticking with glutes too - just too much risk of jabbing in other sites affecting your training.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> X2 again, only time I sleep is on a full belly after chineese takeaway rice/chips filling up !
> 
> You old ens need to try a green herbal remedy..!  gets me off to sleep !! when its needed


HA! **** that mate, that messes me up. Don't like it at all. Not talking about the food btw 



defdaz said:


> Ah mate that other night sounded like a right b*tch! I have sleeping problems too, aching shoulders and hips from my bed being too hard. Affects your daily activities so much when you don't sleep right.
> 
> I'm sticking with glutes too - just too much risk of jabbing in other sites affecting your training.


Mate get yourself a memory foam mattress topper. There are about £100. It makes so much difference. I get pins and needles bad in my arms because i sleep body down but with this it's reduced loads unless i sleep in an idiot position lol.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Jacko89 said:


> HA! **** that mate, that messes me up. Don't like it at all. Not talking about the food btw
> 
> Mate get yourself a memory foam mattress topper. There are about £100. It makes so much difference. I get pins and needles bad in my arms because i sleep body down but with this it's reduced loads unless i sleep in an idiot position lol.


I've got one mate! Totally agree, definitely made a difference. lol @ idiot position!! :lol: I was hoping as I got lighter the pain would reduce but it's been a marginal effect at best. I'm just old and screwed.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

defdaz said:


> I've got one mate! Totally agree, definitely made a difference. lol @ idiot position!! :lol: I was hoping as I got lighter the pain would reduce but it's been a marginal effect at best. I'm just old and screwed.


I'm as light as a feather right now and still get it lol. I wonder if it actully causes any lasting nerve damage? That will be tomorrow mornings research lol.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Grumpy as ****, new meds kicking in. I don't like it because the mrs gets all my mood.

Went to tesco earlier and wanted to kill everyone lol.

Got to bloody work until 1pm tomorrow so can't decide when to start refeed. I want it now of course lol but have to wait until the morning. I've got plenty of food but I have higher carb content food that needs to be prepped at home, toasted bagels, crumpets, noodles etc etc. So might have meals 1 and 2 as normal then start refeed at 1pm.

Paul hasn't specified it needs to be first thing and I remember when he prepped CJ he was doing it from like 3pm onwards sometimes.

Mumble mumble ramble ramble.....black coffee....cig....cardio.....RAAAAAAAAA


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> Grumpy as ****, new meds kicking in. I don't like it because the mrs gets all my mood.
> 
> Went to tesco earlier and wanted to kill everyone lol.
> 
> ...


my refeed starts as soon as fasted cardio done...

i got waffles, pancakes and cereal and dry cookies...

enjoy yr refeed ...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate those matresess are awesome. Just rant as much as you like if it helps.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

greekgod said:


> my refeed starts as soon as fasted cardio done...
> 
> i got waffles, pancakes and cereal and dry cookies...
> 
> enjoy yr refeed ...


I've got waffles, golden syrup, cereal, cereal bars, snack a jacks, noodles, bagels, baked beans, dolly mixture.....it goes on lol.

I will start it so it finishes at 9pm. Refeed will be a minimum of 6hours, maybe more depending on AM weight.

Enjoy yours too mate.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate those matresess are awesome. Just rant as much as you like if it helps.


It does help lol. Just clears thoughts up a bit. It's good to read back when prep is done too. Reminds you of the emotional roller coaster.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Weight slightly up from last week which will be short esters I'm sure.

Will start my 6 hour refeed at 3pm unless it gets extended, which I'm sure won't happen now lol.

Got to open the gym at 9am until 1pm. People said they were coming in but I bet they don't. This could be 4 hours of youtube lol.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> Weight slightly up from last week which will be short esters I'm sure.
> 
> Will start my 6 hour refeed at 3pm unless it gets extended, which I'm sure won't happen now lol.
> 
> Got to open the gym at 9am until 1pm. People said they were coming in but I bet they don't. This could be 4 hours of youtube lol.


I wish mine was open at 9am...gotta wait till 10, when your fully awake by 7 ready in gym gear it's annoying lol.

Skipload needs to be done first thing mate I get all my info of it from the inventor 'skip' some American read the journals of the guys he coaches, your refeed is a tiny bit different though I guess, I'm guessin the reason for the morning is so Your as depleted as poss? I also do it on complete no training day


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> I wish mine was open at 9am...gotta wait till 10, when your fully awake by 7 ready in gym gear it's annoying lol.
> 
> Skipload needs to be done first thing mate I get all my info of it from the inventor 'skip' some American read the journals of the guys he coaches, your refeed is a tiny bit different though I guess, I'm guessin the reason for the morning is so Your as depleted as poss? I also do it on complete no training day


I've spent weeks reading on IM lol. There is no major reason he starts then in the morning except the fact that when his guys are getting close to show, they need lots of hours. I read on there that 1 guy was getting a 48hour refeed window lol but there are lots of 12+ hour people.

Going back on diet after 6hours of eating carbs is crap anyway, you don't want to do it. So I will now get another 3 diet meals in before starting the refeed.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> I've spent weeks reading on IM lol. There is no major reason he starts then in the morning except the fact that when his guys are getting close to show, they need lots of hours. I read on there that 1 guy was getting a 48hour refeed window lol but there are lots of 12+ hour people.
> 
> Going back on diet after 6hours of eating carbs is crap anyway, you don't want to do it. So I will now get another 3 diet meals in before starting the refeed.


Mate I know I'd LOVE to eat it to bed,, I'd sleep so well. Yeh I heard people even startin the night before lol.

I had a double chineese last nigt instead as I am out tonight, coulda skipped last night and been huge for tonight haha but thought it coulda been a waste!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I hit the first 1.5hours of refeed so hard I passed out for 2.5hours and then hit the last 2 hours hard. Managed around 650g carbs in that time, which 2bh wasn't bad but I literally couldn't stay awake I just crashed bad. Full as a house though.

Gunna go to bed in a minute, I'm screwed.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

goodnight mate. Rant on my friend.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Have had a nice relaxed day. Well, i say relaxed, lots of shouting at the computer and making grr noises alot lol. I've been putting my website and twitter together for my PT business as i'm getting back into it. Should all be up fully by the end of the day.

Off out for cardio in a bit, just going to coffee up.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

*cough* Updates?

Hows the website doing? I am a webdev / graphic designer if you need any help mate.

Samples of my work...


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

defdaz said:


> *cough* Updates?
> 
> Hows the website doing? I am a webdev / graphic designer if you need any help mate.
> 
> ...


I forgot you did all of those! I remember when i first saw the PG one. Awesome!!

Website is up, will keep changing bits and updating it, it's kind of the rough copy, I just wanted it up before my job interview today. www.h-overload.co.uk

Umm....oh yeah, forgot mondays training....it was....

3B:

Cable Curls - 10x No.4 RPx6 RPx4

Reverse Cable Curls - 20x No.5

Seated Leg Curls - 18x No.13 RPx6 RPx4

Smith Squat - 8x110kg, 20x 75kg

I said i was going to keep the weight on the squats at 100kg and keep upping the reps for the rest of prep but i didn't fancy 14 reps on 100kg so chucked it upto 110kg, managed the 8 reps but it was a struggle, got to rep 6 and burned out lol. Widowmaker was a killer.

Also stopped calf training now too, they are ****ed from the cardio, will increase the warm up sets on hams to allow for loss in calorie burn.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck with your job interview mate! Bubbly and positive by the bucklet load - the secret to doing good in interviews 

Site looks good mate! Like it.

How much cardio are you doing now then?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Good luck with your job interview mate! Bubbly and positive by the bucklet load - the secret to doing good in interviews
> 
> Site looks good mate! Like it.
> 
> How much cardio are you doing now then?


I'm always bubbly and positive....unless I'm prepping....oh wait..... 

Thanks buddy.

20mins pre w/o training days and 20mins HIIT PM with warm up and cooldown

30mins AM non training days and the 20mins HIIT again PM too

Nothing major. Although, like an idiot, I did 30mins this morning and today is a training day lol. I didn't realise until the 27th minute either! Will still do the 20mins pre w/o anyway.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Haha! Let us know how it goes mate.

Ok I better start doing more cardio then. :crying:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Interview went well. Well i say interview but it really wasn't that. They just try and make it sound AMAZING and that you will earn a bomb in a short space of time but charge you a huge ground rent up front lol. No doubt i would do well out of it but the whole time i know that he is just trying to make his targets for recruitment. Things to think about though.

They have 4 PT's there. 1 guy that had been there for 8 years and is solid booked all the time. 3 that do 20+ sessions a week and don't even train or know what they are talking about so their clients aren't getting great results. So i'm sure with my knowledge and the fact i look like i train after a couple of months i would be flooded but it's having the balls to chuck that initial dose of money in and really going for it. Plus i have to think about the 44mile round trip everyday :/


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Workout 1A:

Smith Decline Bench - 10x 130kg RPx5

Seated Deadstop Military Press - 13x 50kg RPx7

Close Grip Bench - 7x 90kg Rpx4 RPx3

Seated Row - 15x No.20 (stack)

Deadlifts - 9x 155kg, 12x 115kg

Can tell the new meds are well and truly working, seated row got nailed for the stack, deadlifts were easy too, even the decline bench was easy, had no spotter at all today. Actually it was all comfortable lol, didn't want to go chucking loads on though, need to keep progressing with it all the way through prep to keep muscle stimulated and keep me full.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Well done mate, I think you should go for it at that new place, haggle a deal out of them though - if they're that keen then they should be will to negociate. Good luck with whatever you do buddy.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Well done mate, I think you should go for it at that new place, haggle a deal out of them though - if they're that keen then they should be will to negociate. Good luck with whatever you do buddy.


Cheers mate, appreciate it.

If it was down to the club manager he would come to a deal I'm sure but all the chain gyms recruit PT's through this fitness agents company now and it's set in stone as to what they charge etc. I'm still thinking about it though.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Jacko89 said:


> Cheers mate, appreciate it.
> 
> If it was down to the club manager he would come to a deal I'm sure but all the chain gyms recruit PT's through this fitness agents company now and it's set in stone as to what they charge etc. I'm still thinking about it though.


Ah ok. Life's short mate... :devil2: :innocent:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Ah ok. Life's short mate... :devil2: :innocent:


Is that a height joke? Don't be mean just because i'm a midget 

pr**k!!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

how are things bro.

looking forward to yr refeed tomorrow??


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

greekgod said:


> how are things bro.
> 
> looking forward to yr refeed tomorrow??


I keep forgetting to update training in here lol. I'll do that later.

Not too bad though thanks mate. Crazy hunger, sudden mood drops, sleep insomnia so bad. Usual prep stuff lol.

Cannot wait for refeed!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

So weight has stayed the same. Somehow watered up over night. Suffered all week with hunger and mood swings. This morning is the first day I've thought about quitting. There is no way I'm quitting btw....just thought about it lol.

Weights/ reps beaten all week in the gym.

Awaiting new orders. Off to buy my posing trunks in a bit.

RAGE


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Jacko89 said:


> So weight has stayed the same. Somehow watered up over night. Suffered all week with hunger and mood swings. This morning is the first day I've thought about quitting. There is no way I'm quitting btw....just thought about it lol.
> 
> Weights/ reps beaten all week in the gym.
> 
> ...


RAGE?! pmsl!

Only the first day - jammy fecker! I can't stop thinking about quitting! :lol:

Who's prepping you mate? And where are you getting your trunks from? Oh and tanning... any recommendations? 

Enjoy your refeed mate!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

defdaz said:


> RAGE?! pmsl!
> 
> Only the first day - jammy fecker! I can't stop thinking about quitting! :lol:
> 
> ...


Yeah this week has killed me, angry all the time lol.

If I thought about quitting that much then personally I would know my head wasn't in it for the right reasons and couldn't give it my all.

PScarb is mate, he took over 2 weeks ago.

Getting my trunks from showtime tan, her bloke owns one of the gyms local to me so going down there but look on her website for trunks and tan buddy.

If your doing UKBFF then definitely use Jan Tana hi-def and if it's Nabba then deffo Dream Tan #1. Well for me anyway. The jan tana you cannot go wrong with. Best tan out there IMO especially if it's sprayed on. If not, 5/6 coats do the trick. This will be the first time I use dream tan but the test patch I did looked amazing.

Cheers buddy


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

For Nabba, I used two coats of Jan Tana the night before, then Dream Tan on the day and that looked a pretty nice colour.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Keeks said:


> For Nabba, I used two coats of Jan Tana the night before, then Dream Tan on the day and that looked a pretty nice colour.


Yeah i'm going to do 1 undercoat of jan tana on the sat  have you got any pics of how your colour came out? also was it dream tan #1 or #2?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

You get much natural tab b4 piling it on? I use MT2 and walk about pretty much half cast most of the year haha


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> You get much natural tab b4 piling it on? I use MT2 and walk about pretty much half cast most of the year haha


Lol only if we get any summer sun. I spent all last year labouring so the few hours of sun we did get a month i made the most of. Most people have bean asking me if i have been on holiday because i look tanned but i genuinely think that was the toxicity of the DNP lol. I'm pasty as hell anyway so i don't know why they ask.

I will use MT2 at some point this year i'm sure, especially if we go away.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> Lol only if we get any summer sun. I spent all last year labouring so the few hours of sun we did get a month i made the most of. Most people have bean asking me if i have been on holiday because i look tanned but i genuinely think that was the toxicity of the DNP lol. I'm pasty as hell anyway so i don't know why they ask.
> 
> I will use MT2 at some point this year i'm sure, especially if we go away.


my tip for mt2, start earlier and skip 'loading phase'. just 2x 0.5ml weekly shots and you gradually pick up the best holiday looking colour...less sides (less angry looking moles for me doing it this way)


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jacko89 said:


> Yeah i'm going to do 1 undercoat of jan tana on the sat  have you got any pics of how your colour came out? also was it dream tan #1 or #2?


This is two coats of Jan Tana hi definition the night before, and then Dream Tan #2 in the morning.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Keeks said:


> This is two coats of Jan Tana hi definition the night before, and then Dream Tan #2 in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 116820


That is a nice colour. My #1 is much darker than that lol. Excited and scared to use it!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jacko89 said:


> That is a nice colour. My #1 is much darker than that lol. Excited and scared to use it!


Lol, never used the #1 before, will check it out and maybe give it a go next season, but was pretty happy with how this combination turned out.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Lol, never used the #1 before, will check it out and maybe give it a go next season, but was pretty happy with how this combination turned out.


This #1 is DARK lol and has little gold glittery bits in WHICH i DID NOT know were in there when i ordered it lol......honest......


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jacko89 said:


> This #1 is DARK lol and has little gold glittery bits in WHICH i DID NOT know were in there when i ordered it lol......honest......


 :lol: :lol: You really will sparkle on stage!! It adds depth to the tan though, bet it looks good. I need to order some for this season so I might just order #1 instead, are you having a practise first?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: You really will sparkle on stage!! It adds depth to the tan though, bet it looks good. I need to order some for this season so I might just order #1 instead, are you having a practise first?


I hope I don't look like i've come off the set of twilight and fallen into a slurry pit then stood in the sun lol.

I did a test patch but will probably try an arm out soon just because i can't wait! I've got 2 tubs anyway.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: You really will sparkle on stage!! It adds depth to the tan though, bet it looks good. I need to order some for this season so I might just order #1 instead, are you having a practise first?


Price is still stupidly low too here

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/dream/dreamtan.html

It said could take upto 2 weeks and mine was here from the USA in 2 days lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jacko89 said:


> I hope I don't look like i've come off the set of twilight and fallen into a slurry pit then stood in the sun lol.
> 
> I did a test patch but will probably try an arm out soon just because i can't wait! I've got 2 tubs anyway.


:laugh: I love your description, lol!

Im the same, I cant wait to get tanned up cos Im so exited and you always look so different, so much better, I might do it next weekend just for a trial.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jacko89 said:


> Price is still stupidly low too here
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/dream/dreamtan.html
> 
> It said could take upto 2 weeks and mine was here from the USA in 2 days lol


Thats well cheap, but how much was postage?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Thats well cheap, but how much was postage?


I can't remember but it wouldn't have been more than £5 or i wouldn't have paid it lol. I'm tight when it comes to postage! I'd rather pay an extra £6 and drive to pick it up somewhere lol


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well BLEURGH! Volume!! Waaaa lol. Can't remember if i wrote in here or not yesterday but Paul has changed my training up for the last month of prep. More volume.

8 working sets per body part

DB Shoulder Press - 4 sets

Lat Raises - 4 sets

Smith Incline Bench Press - 3 sets

Smith Decline Bench Press - 2 sets

Cable Flyes - 3 sets

Rope Pushdowns - 4 sets

Rope overhead Extensions - 4 sets

Seriously under estimated my strength on the DB shoulder press. They have suffered this whole prep. Pump was ridiculous, striations and veins everywhere. Glad we have swapped to this style for the last part of prep.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Feel rough as hell. Real flu like, head achey, dizzy and eyes hurt.

Was meant to go and see Pscarb today but weve put it off until next week. Currently at home in bed whilst mrs has gone all the way to panthers gym on her own for posing 1 to 1 with Helen o'Reilly.

Bloody legs today too somehow


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Below is a post i've just put up on TM as a reply to a mate....


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dead son. Just deleted facebook actually. I've been on about it for months but Lauren didn't want to be without a fiance on there lol. Had enough of it now though so it's gone for a bit.

Heads getting to that dark stage now. Moods up and down all the time, more so down now. Legs feel like lead all the time, cardio takes every last bit out of me. Craving quite a lot now, hungry pretty much 15mins after each meal and stay hungry until the next meal lol. Can't wait for off season but already planning on doing later shows in the year

Rollercoaster lol.

No more pics now, only just over 3 weeks. Paul will get his pics obviously. Last ones in journal were only 2 weeks ago i think.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jacko89 said:


> Dead son. Just deleted facebook actually. I've been on about it for months but Lauren didn't want to be without a fiance on there lol. Had enough of it now though so it's gone for a bit.
> 
> *Heads getting to that dark stage now. Moods up and down all the time, more so down now. Legs feel like lead all the time, cardio takes every last bit out of me. Craving quite a lot now, hungry pretty much 15mins after each meal and stay hungry until the next meal lol. Can't wait for off season but already planning on doing later shows in the year*
> 
> ...


Feeling the same as this right now.......but not long to go now eh?! 

What shows you doing later in the year?

Also got my Dream Tan ordered from that site, got both #1 & #2 so going tohave a play around and see what looks good.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Feeling the same as this right now.......but not long to go now eh?!
> 
> What shows you doing later in the year?
> 
> Also got my Dream Tan ordered from that site, got both #1 & #2 so going tohave a play around and see what looks good.


No idea yet maybe Birmingham or Leeds. Bigger show the better.

Good work on the dream tan.

What show are you doing?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

hardest day of prep by far. Hardest week actually.

Legs today was disguting, nearly 2 hours from start to finish with the cardio too. Just finished some more cardio too, legs are so dead i asked Paul for permission to swap HIIT for SS, he let me and added some time on. It's done now anyway.

This weeks refeed will be well deserved. Just need to make it through tomorrow.

We are looking at our wedding venue tomorrow and deciding if we are going to book it or not. Exciting but my brain won't let me process too much.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> hardest day of prep by far. Hardest week actually.
> 
> Legs today was disguting, nearly 2 hours from start to finish with the cardio too. Just finished some more cardio too, legs are so dead i asked Paul for permission to swap HIIT for SS, he let me and added some time on. It's done now anyway.
> 
> ...


Know the feeling I'm skipping one day early so I've decided to try deficite today to deplete as much as possible, <40g carbs < 40g fats all day, I'm ****ed


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Now the feeling mate its like you have flu but x10. hold on in there mate because when you hit that stage it will be worth every physical and mental pain as you well know.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jacko89 said:


> No idea yet maybe Birmingham or Leeds. Bigger show the better.
> 
> Good work on the dream tan.
> 
> What show are you doing?


Think I'll be doing those shows later in the year so will see you there if you do them, doing the Northwest though in a month with a few other local shows.

Feeling the strain now myself, but its worth it in the end, keep up the good work! :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> Now the feeling mate its like you have flu but x10. hold on in there mate because when you hit that stage it will be worth every physical and mental pain as you well know.


oh mate it will be 100% worth it! I've even put effort into routine this time!! Im the most serious I've ever been about it. Messed around too much in the past!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Think I'll be doing those shows later in the year so will see you there if you do them, doing the Northwest though in a month with a few other local shows.
> 
> Feeling the strain now myself, but its worth it in the end, keep up the good work! :thumb:


oh cool! Will look out for you then. You going to nationals next week?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jacko89 said:


> oh cool! Will look out for you then. You going to nationals next week?


Great.  Nope, bit too far to travel really at this stage, just keeping my head down and using weekends to get as much rest as possible.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Great.  Nope, bit too far to travel really at this stage, just keeping my head down and using weekends to get as much rest as possible.


Ahh fair enough  don't blame you lol. I have a secret alterior motive for going. I wont be competing there that's for sure lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jacko89 said:


> Ahh fair enough  don't blame you lol. I have a secret alterior motive for going. I wont be competing there that's for sure lol


I see. Hows your fiance getting on? Which comp is she doing?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I see. Hows your fiance getting on? Which comp is she doing?


Really really well! She had posing 1:2:1 with Helen O'Reilly this week, it went very well. She's doing ukbff portsmouth in 2weeks time.

Getting really excited now for both of us.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jacko89 said:


> Really really well! She had posing 1:2:1 with Helen O'Reilly this week, it went very well. She's doing ukbff portsmouth in 2weeks time.
> 
> Getting really excited now for both of us.


Brill, thats great. Exciting, and ace that you're both doing it at the same time too, you both know what the others going through and can help each other when it gets difficult. :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Brill, thats great. Exciting, and ace that you're both doing it at the same time too, you both know what the others going through and can help each other when it gets difficult. :thumb:


or just sit in silence for months and months and occasionally scowl at eachother across the sofa when the other one is eating lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jacko89 said:


> or just sit in silence for months and months and occasionally scowl at eachother across the sofa when the other one is eating lol


 :lol: :lol: Never thought of it like that!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: Never thought of it like that!


lol its not too bad. Up until 2weeks ago I could ignore her little silly things she was doing. Then my mood started dropping and those little silly things became massive dramas but now again im too knackered to care haha.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jacko89 said:


> lol its not too bad. Up until 2weeks ago I could ignore her little silly things she was doing. Then my mood started dropping and those little silly things became massive dramas but now again im too knackered to care haha.


Yep, know that feeling too well! :cursing: Hey ho, worth it in the end and the ends nearly here now! :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Yep, know that feeling too well! :cursing: Hey ho, worth it in the end and the ends nearly here now! :thumb:


the end is nearly here and already I want to do I again lol


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Slept last night!! Woo!

Routine is burned into my head now just to perfct it


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jacko89 said:


> the end is nearly here and already I want to do I again lol


Lol, Im already thinking about next prep too, a few changes, and know that I can get better condition next time so roll on the rest of the year!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Lol, Im already thinking about next prep too, a few changes, and know that I can get better condition next time so roll on the rest of the year!


We are suckers for punishment right?! Lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Glad you slept well mate, does wonders!! Not long to go mate...

Did you take that job in the end?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Glad you slept well mate, does wonders!! Not long to go mate...
> 
> Did you take that job in the end?


No i'm not going to mate.

We are going to move to Oxford instead. There are more and better gyms up there for me to work in. We get to live rent free at my mrs' parents house for as long as we need. 2bh i'm fed up of the area where we live. It's a dead zone. I live smack bang in the middle of all the big towns and even those towns aren't major. You go to them and half of the shops are shut down. Literally i live 21miles from salisbury, 22 miles from yeovil, 24 miles from poole and about the same from bournemouth. For me to travel to any of them to work would be stupid and for the amount of money i would get from a regular job it just isn't worth it. Even harder trying to start a PT business in a big gym that requires me to travel that far and then pay a ground rent up front.

I want to build a business, save a deposit for a house, have kids etc and none of it seems possible the way i would like it to be if we stay here. It's a bubble here, you get stuck in it because you can't save to get out.

So the best thing for us to do right now is move up there, earn some proper money, save up a huge deposit for a mortgage, move where ever we want and start fresh.

Lol sorry ramble post, half of it doesn't make sense but 2bh i can't make sense of walking today so that will have to do lol.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh also booked our wedding venue today for 14th nov 2014


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Jacko89 said:


> No i'm not going to mate.
> 
> We are going to move to Oxford instead. There are more and better gyms up there for me to work in. We get to live rent free at my mrs' parents house for as long as we need. 2bh i'm fed up of the area where we live. It's a dead zone. I live smack bang in the middle of all the big towns and even those towns aren't major. You go to them and half of the shops are shut down. Literally i live 21miles from salisbury, 22 miles from yeovil, 24 miles from poole and about the same from bournemouth. For me to travel to any of them to work would be stupid and for the amount of money i would get from a regular job it just isn't worth it. Even harder trying to start a PT business in a big gym that requires me to travel that far and then pay a ground rent up front.
> 
> ...





Jacko89 said:


> Oh also booked our wedding venue today for 14th nov 2014


Massive congratulations mate!! Really pleased for you... year and a half for your wife to be to be bridezilla... perfect!!! :001_tt2:

I used to live in Bristol and Winscombe and know exactly what you mean about the area you like... ar5e end of nowhere! Yeovile is a complete dump, why anyone would want to live there is beyond me. You guys will do well in Oxford, lots of well-to-do people and students (not the same thing lol) to pay for PT! London and Midlands more accessible too. Good luck! When are you moving?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Massive congratulations mate!! Really pleased for you... year and a half for your wife to be to be bridezilla... perfect!!! :001_tt2:
> 
> I used to live in Bristol and Winscombe and know exactly what you mean about the area you like... ar5e end of nowhere! Yeovile is a complete dump, why anyone would want to live there is beyond me. You guys will do well in Oxford, lots of well-to-do people and students (not the same thing lol) to pay for PT! London and Midlands more accessible too. Good luck! When are you moving?


Cheers buddy!

Yeah geeks, rich people and big businesses to sell corporate deals to. Plus I get to train at Mike Sheridans gym if he lets me! Proper environment to grow in 

Were aiming 10th June. Get it done as soon as


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I've been rubbish at updating this.

Good week so far. Seen the boss today. Worked out some posing bits.

All training and cardio done for the day thank god. Legs are a mess lol.

Going to the UK Nationals this Sunday to watch and assess the situation out for next years potential competitors.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Still crap at updating. Energy rapidly dropped at about 3pm today. Only working 4 hours tomorrow and sat now then wil rest.

Just about finishing up tonights cardio right now.

Toilet every 15-20mins and its not even water manipulation time lol.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Dig deep mate! Not long now buddy...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Keep going mate. Finish lines in sight now so keep smashing if and fcuk energy levels.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah the suffering reminds me I'm doing my best


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Pics buddy? Hows it going ?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Pics buddy? Hows it going ?


no pics now until showday buddy. All going well though thanks.

Just grinding out the last couple of weeks and practicing my routine like crazy.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Out finishing up my cardio for the week now. Had to get out of the house.

Watching the UK Nationals tomorrow if anyone else that reads this is going then make sure you say hi if you see me. I'll be the midget lump with the fit blonde mrs lol......the other midget lump! Ha.

Looking forward to refeed tomorrow


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Just thought I would pop into jacko's thread to say he is bang on target, I saw him on Wednesday at Toms gym and the detail is there and so is the muscle, typical short class guy looks much bigger when he hits the posers.......side chest is awesome as is the side chest......


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Just thought I would pop into jacko's thread to say he is bang on target, I saw him on Wednesday at Toms gym and the detail is there and so is the muscle, typical short class guy looks much bigger when he hits the posers.......side chest is awesome as is the side chest......


Thanks mate, I really appreciate that.

Starting to believe it myself now


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jacko89 said:


> Thanks mate, I really appreciate that.
> 
> Starting to believe it myself now


Come show day buddy it will all be for nothing if you do not step on that stage with that belief, I have it and you should.....now get to bed


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Come show day buddy it will all be for nothing if you do not step on that stage with that belief, I have it and you should.....now get to bed


I'm on my way to bed now!

Will send pics in the am


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Few updates:

No diet changes this week

Weight was just over 2lbs down

Clen back in tomorrow

10 hour refeed today


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Boom! Enjoy mate, sounds like you deserve it.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> Few updates:
> 
> No diet changes this week
> 
> ...


10 hour for me too. I'm 1100g or so, need to swap to starch only now or I'll pass out, following my bird around primark with loads of maowams and millions haha


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ridiculously full today 

That is all!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Updates, dammit


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lol. Dying. Dropped 2.4lbs below baseline this morning......want a good 1lb or more by Sunday still.

Really getting to new levels of lean for me. Quads are smashed from yesterdays session and are so flat, I keep cramping and have crazy shakes. Sartorius is pinging through now too.

Brain function is dead.

Mrs is competing this Sunday. So excited for her. She will do well, she's looking the best she ever has.

Looking forward to see what Paul has planned for next week.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Brilliant mate, well done. Keep it up you legend, very inspiring. Good luck to your lady too!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Brilliant mate, well done. Keep it up you legend, very inspiring. Good luck to your lady too!


Cheers buddy it means alot. PM me your number if you want and I'll send you over a pic from last week.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dropped a load more weight over night. Crazy weight too. Must be the meds drying me out.

Plan will be through today for last week. Excited!


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Just came across this Thread

I just want to wish you luck for next week - I am also part of Team pscarb

Go smash it


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Big JMJ said:


> Just came across this Thread
> 
> I just want to wish you luck for next week - I am also part of Team pscarb
> 
> Go smash it


Hey buddy.

Thanks alot!! Ahh a fellow Team mate. Any shows lined up?


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Just judging for me this year

Back on stage next year

How you feeling today?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Big JMJ said:


> Just judging for me this year
> 
> Back on stage next year
> 
> How you feeling today?


Ahh cool. It's something i have been thinking about doing in a few years, judging i mean.

Mega excited as I've received plans for last week. Nothing majorly different.

I don't have the day before and show day plans through yet but still excited lol.

I don't imagine it will be long until energy and mood drops.

Do you have a journal on here?


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

I will be judging your show - please come and see me

Pauls show prep is awesome you will be in for a lovley surprise

Dont have a journal on here - haven't got the balls to yet. Might next year tho


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Big JMJ said:


> I will be judging your show - please come and see me
> 
> Pauls show prep is awesome you will be in for a lovley surprise
> 
> Dont have a journal on here - haven't got the balls to yet. Might next year tho


I will make sure i do buddy, my name is Harry.

It will be good to meet you.

Lol, get a journal up they definitely help with focus i find. You look to have a cracking physique in your avatar. I would definitely follow your journal.


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

cheers buddy

It will be nice to see paul hand over his trophy to one of his boys

Julian


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Big JMJ said:


> cheers buddy
> 
> It will be nice to see paul hand over his trophy to one of his boys
> 
> Julian


I will give it everything i have to follow behind him. That makes it so much more exciting too.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Your head seems in a good place mate - great to see!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Your head seems in a good place mate - great to see!


For now lol.......


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I felt really good still until about an hour ago. Now I'm mashed. Head and body are drained. Need a pee but really can't bring myself to walk up the stairs. Craving like crazy too


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Jacko89 said:


> I felt really good still until about an hour ago. Now I'm mashed. Head and body are drained. Need a pee but really can't bring myself to walk up the stairs. Craving like crazy too


Oops! How are you feeling now Harry?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Little update. My mrs came 2nd in her class (bikini) yesterday at Portsmouth and got an invite to the brits  So happy for her!! Day was stressful to start but obviously made 100x worse because of prep head lol but all ended well in the end.

Felt like i failed on my refeed even though i didn't. I don't like refeeding unless i'm at home because i know i can smash it easier without disruption. I had 12 hours and weight only went up the same as it did with 10hours so meta is churning through the food like mad atm.

Trained legs at the gym where it all began for me tonight, it was hard....REALLY hard but got it done. So many skinny little chavs in there thinking they are the big man. Soon put a stop to that 

1 more cardio session to do and then i'm done with them  

I have an upper body pump session weds morning and then that's training done.

First day of water loading has been easy as i got on top of it in the AM, i only have 2 thirds of a litre left to go so going to finish that by 9 and hope i get to sleep a bit longer than an hour before peeing tonight.

Feel like water weight will fly off tonight but will see what happens in the AM.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hold on in there mate. My last days of prep had to keep out of my local town as the chavs really did my head in. Close to ripping there heads off sometimes. Expect you feel the same.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry mate well done to the mrs. You must be proud of her :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well done to the missus mate excellent news!! Bet you get some looks on holiday on the beach together!!!!!

Keep pushing bud, p1ssing it.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm mega proud of her. Were going to hire someone else for her Brit prep now, I want to see a females view on it and how they go about it. Plus hopefully I'll be prepping for it too and I don't want the stress shin.

Looking to book a holiday this week actually for first week in June. Turkey all inclusive if I get my way 

Prep is easy....i just make it out to be a drama


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Refeeds a week out!!! I need to rethink my way of prepping!!! :whistling:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Refeeds a week out!!! I need to rethink my way of prepping!!! :whistling:


Keeps me full right up to show day, I'm not sure yet as haven't seen plan for the last 2days but I think there will be a bit more of a refeed yet.

You come in shredded mate, dont change anything!!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck with it mate, im sure you will look the biz!! If it keeps for full and tight just run with it, i do away with refeeds from 3-4 weeks out infact any kind of carbs its the only way i can stay dry! refeeds make me look good for about an hr then i just look bloated lol. Looking forward to seeing you up there mate not long now stay focused :thumbup1:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Good luck with it mate, im sure you will look the biz!! If it keeps for full and tight just run with it, i do away with refeeds from 3-4 weeks out infact any kind of carbs its the only way i can stay dry! refeeds make me look good for about an hr then i just look bloated lol. Looking forward to seeing you up there mate not long now stay focused :thumbup1:


Sticking 100% to @Pscarb's plan 

I look forward to seeing you mate! You were the first person I seen in the flesh that made me think ****! Monster! Then about half hour later i bumped into Alvin small and he was something else. Crazy crazy huge!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks mate yeah alvin is a little on the large side!!! Cant think of a better guy than Paul to have in your corner he's a top bloke and forgoten more about bbing than i know!!! With his guidance and your hard work im sure it will all go to plan, give it hell mate!! :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Not many days left now mate!! Enjoy these last few days buddy, rooting for you!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Not many days left now mate!! Enjoy these last few days buddy, rooting for you!


Cheers buddy! I know, countdown has begun.

I think everything is in place. Will be putting music onto a CD tomorrow. Hair removal recommences tomorrow evening. Water loading going well. Really well actually compared to previous years. Tomorrow will see me totally flat again I'm sure.

Tan starts Friday evening. Meeting up with a couple of friends from another forum on Friday. Will show them my posing and see what they think.

It's all just a waiting game now  Very excited though and happy with my look. Can't wait to get the dream tan on me though as that is a new one for me.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

A little update.

Spent the whole day starving. Only 1 litre of water left to go. Just been to Tesco for more veg to try and bulk my meals out more. 1 more left for today.

Didn't get my hair cut in the end, I'm going to go first thing in the morning before taking on too much water and sitting there dying for a pee lol. First layer of tan goes on tomorrow night.

So drained and bored lol.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Love how in control you are at the moment Jacko! When does the carb up start mate?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Love how in control you are at the moment Jacko! When does the carb up start mate?


I'm not sure how we are loading mate. I am awaiting the plan, should be here today or tomorrow.

It's gone passed the point of control now it really is auto pilot lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Jesus, where has this week gone?! Hope the last few days have gone well mate! Hope your friends gave you some good feedback yesterday and you all sorted for tomorrow. Best of luck, smash it up!! :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Jesus, where has this week gone?! Hope the last few days have gone well mate! Hope your friends gave you some good feedback yesterday and you all sorted for tomorrow. Best of luck, smash it up!! :thumb:


This week has draggggggged lol. Literally sat on my **** since wednesday doing nothing. Caught up on loads of sky+ though.

Thanks a lot though buddy, much appreciated


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck for tomorrow!!! :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Good luck for tomorrow!!! :thumb:


Thank you Keeks  was that you that added me on Facebook the other day?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jacko89 said:


> Thank you Keeks  was that you that added me on Facebook the other day?


Yeah, was gonna message to say who I was but then forgot.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Yeah, was gonna message to say who I was but then forgot.


I thought it was  prep brain managed to unscramble that!!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

good luck with yr final days, enjoy yr loading...


----------



## Elliot18 (Apr 18, 2013)

Good Luck for tomorrow mate!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Cheers guys, I appreciate it 

Started carbs going in at 7pm. Body has come to life already, I literally can't believe the difference.

Will post a little update in the morning as I will have time.

Buzzing now!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jacko89 said:


> Cheers guys, I appreciate it
> 
> Started carbs going in at 7pm. Body has come to life already, I literally can't believe the difference.
> 
> ...


Now that's what I like to hear!!!!!!!!!! You really filling out nicely???? Smash it mate !!!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Filling up nicely. Flattened out over night as to be expected.

Dying for a drink lol.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

let us know how u got on Jacko,

good luck...


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

greekgod said:


> let us know how u got on Jacko,
> 
> good luck...


Cheers buddy. Will do


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just signed in.

Seen Paul. Still flat as we expected so been ordered to get my feet up and eat, eat, eat which I am.

Cya on the otherside!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Goodluck buddy!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

What a day!! Will do a proper write up in the morning but what an incredible class. I came 4th and even then received an invite to finals. The standard was incredible.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Jacko89 said:


> What a day!! Will do a proper write up in the morning but what an incredible class. I came 4th and even then received an invite to finals. The standard was incredible.


Woohoo!! Been waiting for an update mate, didn't want to text you in case you were busy / asleep. Massive congratulations on your placing and of course the invite - boom! Well done harry, well done


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll copy and paste my write up from my other journal. My head's to messy to write a new one up still lol.

Well.......I'm totally knackered still. Body has taken a beating these last few days. I've chilled out today, haven't gone mad with food, just picked on bits and bobs and had 2 bbq's.

Where to start. Firstly, WOW! What a class. I'm proud to have stood on stage and held my own against such great guys. I came 4th (last lol) which didn't surprise me at all but I still received an invite to the finals. Very happy with this.

Struggling to think of what to write so bare with me, my brain is still a bit skatty.

Sat night I started to refeed. Worked out I nailed in about 600g of carbs and a pizza in 4 hours. Woke up Sunday flat. Continued to refeed all morning. Arrived at the venue around 12pm. Signed in and got my feet up. Continued to refeed. Worked it out this morning, just out of interest and roughly I managed to pack away around 1800g's of carbs pre stage at about 3.30pm. I struggled to still fill out on that. That was the hardest time of eating I have ever had, without being able to drink it was genuinely horrible. I put my head in my lap so many times I couldn't even tell you lol.

When speaking to Paul after he said that we should have given me some more water pre stage. I've still to speak to him properly again yet, I was in a daze yesterday lol.

CJ came backstage with me to put the dream tan on me and I started to pump up. I seen the other class 4 guys and just smiled to myself, I knew they looked on a whole other level to me and was happy with that.

Went out on stage, we did quarter turns. All back off stage and then on for individual routines. I was so happy with the way my routine went, I actually made a routine and actually remembered it without messing it up. We all came back on again after routines for comparisons.

After comparisons it was back out to sit in the crowd for a bit and chill. We went off to get some food which I didn't actually want in the end. I was so fed up with eating all those carbs and all I wanted was to drink. I had a pint of diet coke and that was it.

We headed back to the corn exchange for 6.30pm ish when the night show started. I'm not really sure what time I went back on stage, probably about 8.30ish? My head was gone by then, it's all a bit of a blur now. We all came back on for our routines and a posedown and then they called out the placings. I wasn't surprised at all when I got called out as 4th. What did surprise me though was when they said that @Pscarb was to hand all 4 of us an invite!! That brought a huge smile to my face. Wow! To come 4th and still get an invite, that is an achievement I am very proud of.

I literally can't believe the amount of texts, Facebook, Twitter and forum messages of support I received. I didn't realise how many people actually followed or even cared and it has been really overwhelming. People I wouldn't even expect too but it really really does mean a lot and I thank you all so much for that

I've been dying to see pics of how I looked and managed to get some courtesy of Joss Miles.



Plans now are to have an easy week. Back on diet tomorrow for the most part as guts can't take any more. Get hydrated again properly. Get moved up to Oxford, go on holiday which I can't wait for!! Settle in the new job, find a bodyfitness girl to work with and get in a new gym. Concentrate on getting Lauren to her best for the finals and start getting some size on me. I will speak to Paul tomorrow hopefully and get some sort of plan going but I hope to work with him this offseason as having someone to answer to will keep me going and stop me missing the important meals for growth.


----------



## Bear89 (Mar 28, 2012)

Congrats mate. Looking well. Tough group by the looks of it.

Well done on getting an invite.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

conork89 said:


> Congrats mate. Looking well. Tough group by the looks of it.
> 
> Well done on getting an invite.


Thanks mate. Hell of a group and I am proud to have been part of it. Stepping into the men's classes calls for another level of physique which unfortunately comes with age and time.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well done mate. Great getting an invite they obviously thought of you as a good enough standard.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well done mate. Great getting an invite they obviously thought of you as a good enough standard.


Thanks mate. They must have  Serious group of guys in the line up.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

First of all they were'nt on a different level to you, a little dryer and fuller it may have been different! learn from from mistakes for the british and why not try a longer cleaner carb up? And secondly from a personal opinion i thought you had a far better shape and much cleaner physique than the rest mate, just focus on a few week points and you'll do some damage in the future!!! Well done :thumbup1:


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Just want to say well done mate

You looked good


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

big silver back said:


> First of all they were'nt on a different level to you, a little dryer and fuller it may have been different! learn from from mistakes for the british and why not try a longer cleaner carb up? And secondly from a personal opinion i thought you had a far better shape and much cleaner physique than the rest mate, just focus on a few week points and you'll do some damage in the future!!! Well done :thumbup1:


Thanks for the kind words mate.

Definitely going to focus on weak points whilst bringing everything up. Shape will always be my strong point and something that eventually, when everything else is nailed will separate me from everyone else on stage.

I won't be doing the British as we have a holiday booked plus I wouldn't make enough impact there with my weaknesses. Off season now and try again next year


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Big JMJ said:


> Just want to say well done mate
> 
> You looked good


Thanks buddy. It was nice to meet you


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

congrats on yr journal, and altho 4th might seem alittle rough, i saw yr body structure was way better than the guy on the right in blue trunks, if u were fuller and dryer i think third was yrs for sure, well done on getting invite to the British.

enjoy yr rest and all the best with all your goals...


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

greekgod said:


> congrats on yr journal, and altho 4th might seem alittle rough, i saw yr body structure was way better than the guy on the right in blue trunks, if u were fuller and dryer i think third was yrs for sure, well done on getting invite to the British.
> 
> enjoy yr rest and all the best with all your goals...


Thanks mate.

It wasn't rough at all. These guys have been doing it a lot longer than I have and I didn't look out of place. Mega happy wit that.

Bigger, drier and fuller next year is definitely on the cards. Me and Paul will have had more time together to work things out by then and nail it.

Thanks again buddy


----------

